# Having to start over...again.



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Again, something wipes out my fish. (My fish all died of camallanus worms a month ago, gone now) I just restarted my 20 gal planted, and a week after the carolina trade show and getting some new fish, a case of ick showed up and and all fish except for a few have died within a couple days. I have never had ick before. It was bound to happen sometime I guess. I treated with heat and quick cure, but it didn't work. Tips on how to prevent and rid tank of ick and also get my tank back to perfect conditions would be greatly appreciated.

The trouble with this tank has been so discouraging, and I don't want to lose more money...:/ I have never had big problems like this, so it's all new to me.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Now that you've been burned a few times, maybe it's time that you learned about quarantine.
Really. Do some searching on quarantine methods, set up a quarantine "tank" of some sort, and put all of these hassles behind you.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Crank the heat to 95 or more for a few days. Ick dies at 94. Lots of folks seem to think it's 80-something, but no, it's 94. That will get it out of your tank.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes, I am now qting all new fish. Thankyou. And that can't be safe for plants?


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

The plants should be fine for those few days of high heat.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They won't exactly love it, but they'll live.


----------

